# Utility Vests



## Rangat (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey, do you guys use utility vests at all? They are very common in RSA. I find them Very handy...

Is it allowed with your uniform though? We wear Jump Suits most of the time, so it doesn't look that bad. 

Utility Vest:


----------



## Jon (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't see any reason why this wouldn't be allowed at the vollie squad... but I'd be laughed at until I took it off... no one wears these locally.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 22, 2006)

I'd have a tough time wearing a vest at the local service without getting made fun of.  I have enough pockets and jump kits to carry what I really need.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow ! That is more crap than I use in a year, and I run 15 -18 ALS calls a day. I would have to assist my crew getting off the floor... rolling in laughter. 
I also have a concern with how clean that equipment is after being exposed to blood, puke, dust, dirt.. etc. Don't think I would want those op's in m mouth. 

Maybe in a disaster situation ....hmm no, not even then.

R/r 911


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 22, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:
			
		

> Wow ! That is more crap than I use in a year, and I run 15 -18 ALS calls a day. I would have to assist my crew getting off the floor... rolling in laughter.
> I also have a concern with how clean that equipment is after being exposed to blood, puke, dust, dirt.. etc. Don't think I would want those op's in m mouth.
> 
> Maybe in a disaster situation ....hmm no, not even then.
> ...


 
It looks like a zipper pouch they opened up for the picture.


But we also have so many pockets and loops,there's no need. And I hate carrying so much stuff that when I sit down my butt feels like a bag of rocks. Or all the jingling noise I make walking. I carry as little as possible. Hey! Maybe I'm not a whacker after all...


----------



## Rangat (Jun 22, 2006)

HAHAHA- You guys soooooo have to come to SA sometime for some experience!!! We don't wear them all the time, only for certain calls, they are lovely for MVA's, you cant always depend on a jump bag. Not here.

You are however frowned upon if you are a BLS wearing one, it gives the wrong impression. Or if u wear it all the time. 

If you guys get the oppertunity to work with one, you will be surprised at how much faster you can treat a pt. It really does improve patient treatment. As for sterility, they are just as sterile as your jump bag. The material is waterproof, and pt fluids don't get in your pockets... Your oropharynx doesn't need sterile equipment anyway. You can keep all your frequently used drugs there, dressings, IV stuff (Quickly start a line with some saline), it's git an IV hook on the shoulder, a pocket at the back for your PRF's etc. Depending on your bag for treatment that needs to be done rapidly, is a bit of a setback.

NJoy guys.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 22, 2006)

cool.. actually, I think it would be a good idea on some calls..
r/r 911


----------



## Medic38572 (Jun 28, 2006)

thr price is r 513. how much is that us?


----------



## Rangat (Jun 30, 2006)

That is too much, it's about R400 max. devided by 6.5, thats about $65. the kevlar Battle Jackets are about 4x that, but u don't use it that much. I like them though


----------



## Luno (Jul 1, 2006)

*Kevlar Battle Jackets*

You guys run kevlar or plates?  I figured with the proliferation of the soviet block weapons down there that kevlar wouldn't be as prevelant.  Anyway, I'm not so sure that I'd like the non-ballistic vest option either.  I do carry my equipment on a tactical tailor plate/panel carrier on my right side.  The left side is for ammunition, and I like it better than the hard fastened medic vests because it's MOLLE so I can move things as the mission dictates.  I think that's about right though for kevlar, about 200-250 for IIIA.


----------



## HFD EMS (Jul 3, 2006)

My jump suit works just fine for me and everything that is in my jump bag is readily accessible and i dont have many problems with it.


----------



## Rangat (Jul 8, 2006)

Ja, but basics are just half of the utility vest stock, it's main function is ALS stuff...

Haha, I worked with a Paramedic today who works a lot of informal settlements, so he wheres a battle jacket without the kevlar, the whole day. he says it's not heavy. I think the way he does it works quite effortlessly.


----------



## Jon (Jul 8, 2006)

Luno said:
			
		

> You guys run kevlar or plates?  I figured with the proliferation of the soviet block weapons down there that kevlar wouldn't be as prevelant.  Anyway, I'm not so sure that I'd like the non-ballistic vest option either.  I do carry my equipment on a tactical tailor plate/panel carrier on my right side.  The left side is for ammunition, and I like it better than the hard fastened medic vests because it's MOLLE so I can move things as the mission dictates.  I think that's about right though for kevlar, about 200-250 for IIIA.


Leave it to Luno to discuss firearm availibility in some place he may never have been  (if he was, and tells us, he'll have to kill us )


----------

